# Sexy old town (NSFW)



## jgarridc (Aug 25, 2010)

Session in a old town, What do you think about the skin?, and the pose?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry, I can't say much about your model photography as I am so NOT into that field. Others will come who know this side of photography a lot better.

But I wanted to alert you to the fact that I added a NSFW (not safe for work) to your title (the "sexy" MIGHT have indicated that in itself, too, but I thought better safe than sorry): there's quite a few here who come to TPF while at work and those had better not open photos like this one on their work monitor. OK? So, for next times: add this to your title when it is a model halfway in the nude.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Aug 25, 2010)

Skin looks like it was well smoothed but it has a bit of an odd tone or glow.  can't put my finger on it.  I'm not liking the pose though.  Maybe it's more the shadows/lighting than the pose but I feel like there is a conflict.... the shot seems like it's supposed to be sexy and feminine but the heavy shadows give it a very masculine look.


----------



## NateS (Aug 25, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> Sorry, I can't say much about your model photography as I am so NOT into that field. Others will come who know this side of photography a lot better.
> 
> But I wanted to alert you to the fact that I added a NSFW (not safe for work) to your title (the "sexy" MIGHT have indicated that in itself, too, but I thought better safe than sorry): there's quite a few here who come to TPF while at work and those had better not open photos like this one on their work monitor. OK? So, for next times: add this to your title when it is a model halfway in the nude.



I thought NSFW was now banned from TPF...the reason half the great members left the forum...?  Is it allowed again?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 25, 2010)

Keep it up!  You can only get better.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 25, 2010)

NateS said:


> I thought NSFW was now banned from TPF...the reason half the great members left the forum...? Is it allowed again?


 
indeed thats true, and this is just yet another blatant display of the owners not giving a shit about this place:er:


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 25, 2010)

i think its a great photo, might be a tad overexposed but looks like the lighting might have been a little tricky


----------

